# Pressemeldung: Neuer Schub für Quantum Specialist



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2009)

Pressemeldung
*Neuer Schub für Quantum Specialist*​
Tostedt. 
Quantum hat sein Testteam für Raubfischprodukte um zwei junge, aufstrebende Teamangler erweitert. Sean Perez aus Großenlüder und der Bremer Fredrik Harbort sind ausgesprochene Kunstköderspezialisten, die mit ihren Ideen vor allem das bestehende und bewährte Quantum Specialist Gummiprogramm voran treiben werden.

Sean Perez (25) fischt überwiegend auf kapitale Hechte, Zander und Barsche und verbringt jede freie Sekunde am Wasser. In seiner Heimat New Jersey geht er gerne an den großen Talsperren der Ostküste Amerikas auf Schwarzbarsche. Darüber hinaus beschäftigt sich Sean mit der Entwicklung und Herstellung von Kunst- und Gummiködern. Quantum hat einen ersten Köder auf Basis seiner Vorschläge bereits in der Entwicklung. Sean selbst: „Ich freue mich riesig über die Zusammenarbeit mit Quantum/Zebco – einer Marke, auf die ich mich am Wasser stets verlassen konnte.“

Fredrik Harbort ist mit seinen gerade mal 20 Lenzen zwar noch ein ganz junger in der Szene, aber seine anglerischen Aktivitäten bewegen sich bereits auf einem äußerst professionellen Niveau. Auch er entwickelte schon eigene Gummiköder und Quantum wird noch im Frühjahr den “Freddy-Shad” auf den Markt bringen, der in seiner Form als auch Aktion revolutionär sein wird. Dessen Fängigkeit hat Fredrik in der Testphase bereits selbst mit Zandern bis zu 23 Pfund Gewicht unterstrichen.

Dazu der Marketing Manager von Zebco Sports Europe, Frerk Petersen: “Das moderne Kunstköderangeln hat nichts mehr mit dem plumpen Blinkern früherer Tage zu tun. Hier sind vielmehr Spezialisten am Werk, die auf jedes vermeintlich noch so unwichtige Detail achten. Mit unserer Marke Quantum könnten wir am Markt gar nicht bestehen, wenn wir nicht hungrige Spezialisten suchen und beschäftigen würden, die ihren Finger stets am Puls der Zeit haben. Sean und Fredrik sind fraglos solche Profis und ihre Ideen werden bereits im Verlaufe der Saison in unserem Programm und somit in den Angelgeschäften Niederschlag finden.”




Sean Perez



Fredrik Harbort


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Schub für Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit unserer Marke Quantum könnten wir am Markt gar nicht bestehen, wenn wir nicht *hungrige Spezialisten* suchen und beschäftigen würden, die ihren Finger stets am Puls der Zeit haben.


Ups |bigeyes "hungrige Spezialisten", bekommen die armen Jungs nichts zu essen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderlui (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Schub für Quantum Specialist*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ups |bigeyes "hungrige Spezialisten", bekommen die armen Jungs nichts zu essen? |kopfkrat


 
ne ganz andere frage dazu zu dem zitat die müssen die suchen die spezialisten???gibts nicht genug die sich dort bewerben???

ich wüsste hier ein ausm board der könnte das neben dem studium auch machen mit V... war das jemand|kopfkrat


----------



## limpwrist (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Schub für Quantum Specialist*

Und natürlich sind diese Köder noch fängiger als alle anderen bekannten Köder und fangen Zander bis 100 Pfund und Barsche bis 200 Pfund ; )


----------



## KVP (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Schub für Quantum Specialist*

Ich halte die bisherigen Beiträge zur Vorstellung der beiden Neuen im Testteam einfach nur für Neidvoll und Dumm!!!
Wir sollten den Beiden und Quantum eher eine fruchtbare Zusammenarbeit und
Viel Erfolg wünschen,was ich hiermit auch gerne tue!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Schub für Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin ,


KVP schrieb:


> Ich halte die bisherigen Beiträge zur Vorstellung der beiden Neuen im Testteam einfach nur für Neidvoll und Dumm!!!
> Wir sollten den Beiden und Quantum eher eine fruchtbare Zusammenarbeit und
> Viel Erfolg wünschen,was ich hiermit auch gerne tue!!!



|good:|good:|good:|good: dem schließe ich mich gerne an . Viel Erfolg und Spaß bei der sicherlich reizvollen Aufgabe 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Schub für Quantum Specialist*

Hallo!

Glückwunsch an die Beiden, beneidenswerter Job!
Habe in dem Alter der Beiden Neulinge bei Quantum auch immer von so nem Job geträumt, für Euch sind sie in Erfüllung gegangen. macht was draus! Aber mit Quantum Gummiködern#c?

Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------

